# Infertile eggs



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Mom and dad are still sitting on 5 infertile eggs (second clutch). First one was laid 17th January. Just took the babies a couple of days ago so didnt want to stress them further. What should i do? they wont abandon them, they are both in the nest constantly sitting on them


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait for them to give up on them. There's nothing more you can do, unless you want them to try for another clutch. But since they just raised babies, i would leave them be.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree.. seeings how they are infertile and not DIS.. I'd leave them a bit more, see if they get bored with them.


----------



## orchid221 (Jan 31, 2012)

We had a pair sitting their eggs for over a month-obviously not fertile. I think my friend(who has the bird room) finally pulled the eggs when they left to eat. I wasn't sure if we should let them continue sitting or not. Not sure why they were all infertile. We have a lot of infertile eggs from several birds, not just tiels.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

To orchid221: I don't want to sound harsh but I don't think you're ready to be a breeder just yet, because the general tone of your posts makes it sound like you don't have enough basic knowledge of the species you're working with. The birds that you're working with are easy breeders so there may be something that you're doing wrong, and could fix if you had a better understanding of what your birds need. I strongly recommend that you read some books and/or websites on the general needs of the bird species that you have, and especially about proper breeding techniques if you're going to breed them. Breeding is a huge responsibility and there are about a million things that can go wrong, so you need to be prepared to do your part.

Reading threads on this forum can be very educational so you've come to a good place to learn, but something really organized like a book will help a lot with the basic knowledge. Please be sure to read most or all of the sticky threads in the Breeding and Mutations forums. It isn't a complete education but there is a lot of useful information there. There's a lot that you need to know if you want to breed, so I'm recommending this so that your birds (and you!) will have happier lives.


----------



## orchid221 (Jan 31, 2012)

*I'm not the owner of the birds*

I do not own the birds but am helping my friend with them. I have been researching everything I can ever since we started breeding back in May. I personally don't feel experienced enough to have so many birds but I did not buy them. I love all of them and love helping to take care of them but unfortunately it's ultimately her decision what goes on with the birds. She had the bird room built, she paid for the birds, she buys all the seed and supplies so I don't have much say. I'm just there to help clean cages and help tame babies and handfeed. She couldn't do it by herself and is glad to have someone go in on it with her. I can do my part with going over there and feeding, providing extra nutrients like veggies and fruit and cleaning their environment but I'm not there everyday. She has a farm and raises ALL sorts of animals including hamsters, degus, chinchillas, mice, rats, along with the typical farm animals-pigs, goats, ducks, etc. She also went to school to be a vet. We are learning together but have a lot of questions unanswered, well I do at least. I'm doing my part to research so I can help to take better care of these birds and have better success rates. Everyone starts at the beginning and if that makes me an inexperienced breeder that's fine, but I'm a breeder none the less and I'm just trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## orchid221 (Jan 31, 2012)

*A lot could be going wrong*

I just wanted to add that I have been reading a lot and there could be a lot of things going wrong, the perches aren't steady, their nails need to be clipped, they feel too overwhelmed, etc. There's all sorts of things running through my head but like I said, it's ultimately her decision on what happens with them, I can only make suggestions. I'm just looking for people who have had similar experiences and get some advice.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*here could be a lot of things going wrong,*
------------------------------------------

Does she do flock treatments with Doxy or other antibiotics? This can contribute to infertily across the board on all birds.

Some diseases can do damage to the males testes and render them infertile. Has she had health checks on the birds? cultures, consulted a vet in regards to fertility?

Not knowing the sexes of the birds, and same sexed pairing will result in infertile eggs.


----------



## orchid221 (Jan 31, 2012)

She has not done any treatments of any kind and has not had vet checks on them. She's kind of her own vet to the extent that she can. 

What possible diseases could there be that could pass between species but not show symptoms of any kind and cause possible infertility? I don't notice any diseases. The only thing that concerns me is the finches. Several have been dying and several don't look good, don't have all their feathers. Not sure if they're just being picked on by the other birds. I'm not there everyday though, that's just what I notice when I am there.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Apologies to jellybean for hijacking the thread. I'm going to move the conversation with orchid to a thread that she started.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The only thing that concerns me is the finches. Several have been dying and several don't look good, don't have all their feathers. Not sure if they're just being picked on by the other birds.*
--------------------------------

Finches can get psittacosis. As to the poor feather condition it may be a problem with mites.


----------

